# support auto



## nude (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, voici mon petit problème:
Jaimerai acheter un support auto pour mon ipad, mais tous les supports que lon peut voir sur le net sont pour lappui tête arrière. Jai deux enfants, et donc lun des deux verra en biais (je nai pas assez dargent pour en mettre sur les deux appui têtes!!).
Je ne trouve pas de support auto central. Connaissez-vous ce genre de support?
Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Avril 2011)

nude a dit:


> Bonjour, voici mon petit problème:
> Jaimerai acheter un support auto pour mon ipad, mais tous les supports que lon peut voir sur le net sont pour lappui tête arrière. Jai deux enfants, et donc lun des deux verra en biais (je nai pas assez dargent pour en mettre sur les deux appui têtes!!).
> Je ne trouve pas de support auto central. Connaissez-vous ce genre de support?
> Merci




Non jamais jamais vu, je vois d'ailleurs mal où et comment il s'accrocherait au milieu sans parler du fait d'obstruer ton champ de vision dans le rétro non? Sauf à penser que tu pourrais le placer dans le prolongement de ton accoudoir de devant en le posant sur le tunnel? Mais rien n'existe à ce jour pour ça.


----------



## nude (29 Avril 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.
Cordialement.


----------

